# Where to live?



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys.

Im hoping to move to Dubai pending a final interview. The company is based in Dubai Investment Park and i was wondering where is fairly nice to live in that area. 
I would happily share a flat with someone. I would like to live in an area with other british/Irish ex-pats.
I have seen some flats online and they seem to want annual rental payments, is this the norm in Dubai or can you still pay monthly even if the price says annual.

Cheers for your time and help


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

pinball_wizard said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im hoping to move to Dubai pending a final interview. The company is based in Dubai Investment Park and i was wondering where is fairly nice to live in that area.
> I would happily share a flat with someone. I would like to live in an area with other british/Irish ex-pats.
> ...


I would recommend that you get a place in the Marina or JLT. Dubai Investment Park is approx 15-20 mins drive from either location. I would not recommend living in DIP as it is quite far away from the city in terms of going out/restaurants/ malls etc. You can get some lovely apartments in JLT or the Marina, rent in JLT being slightly cheaper.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

JLT, Marina, Greens


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

International city!
Just kidding, you'll hate it. Seriously.
Stick with the advice below, they're on the right track.
Make sure you've got a job job offer though, some of those spots can get expensive.

The greens is the most value orientated location of the above.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Rents are quoted annually - you sign a one year contract (shorter contracts cost more). The rent is paid with post dated cheques from 1 to 12 cheques. i.e. 12 cheques would be paying monthly. The less cheques you pay generally means you can negotiate a better discount.
The norm now is 4 cheques (quarterly) but you can find landlords who accept 12 (monthly).
Post dated cheques must be honored - it is illegal to bounce a cheque.
Also allow 5% of the annual rent for a deposit (returnable at the end of the lease), 5% for agency fee and 5% for housing fee.


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

International City literally is very dry. Marina, Springs, JLT is where everything is at. And like the numerous comments above, the drive is not that bad..btw are you going to get a car?? if not then DIC could be an option...


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

smit1989 said:


> International City literally is very dry. Marina, Springs, JLT is where everything is at. And like the numerous comments above, the drive is not that bad..btw are you going to get a car?? if not then DIC could be an option...


I wasnt planning on getting a car, but its important for me to be close to life so JLT is looking good. Are there many english/irish pubs there. Im very open to new culture, but i do like a good pub band. I also like Gaelic football, so the Irish pub would be a bonus.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah modern Irish bar called megettigans in JLT


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Towers within walking distance of Megettigans at The Bonnington include Lake Terrace, Indigo, Palladium, Global Lake View, Lake City. From there you can also walk over the Metro bridge into The Marina. They are also next to The Metro Station - not that the Metro will be any use for you for work.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. JIm do you know a thread on here for people to buddy up to flatshare?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubizzle.com - flat shares advertised on there. Search - Property for rent / flatshares.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

International City is not dry! What it lacks in decent social hangouts it makes up for with wet sewage floods that engulf entire clusters for days before action is taken.... and it is well covered with a billion bearded gnomes and gremlins perpetually squatting all public areas, entrance doorways, car parks and pavements staring at you as soon as you exit your apartment, like you were going to do something miraculously amazing (right out of a Cirque du Soleil act) that they wouldn't want to miss by even batting an eyelash. 

Sometimes I wonder that being a normal average Westerner, kind of murders their great expectations


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutilius said:


> International City is not dry! What it lacks in decent social hangouts it makes up for with wet sewage floods that engulf entire clusters for days before action is taken.... and it is well covered with a billion bearded gnomes and gremlins perpetually squatting all public areas, entrance doorways, car parks and pavements staring at you as soon as you exit your apartment, like you were going to do something miraculously amazing (right out of a Cirque du Soleil act) that they wouldn't want to miss by even batting an eyelash.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder that being a normal average Westerner, kind of murders their great expectations


:clap2:


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Im going for money reasons, not the adventure of my life. This does give me an easier window to get sponsorship in Australia which is where the good times really start. woop.


----------

